# Phrag. Saint Ouen flavum 'Gold Cup'



## Drorchid (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought I would share a picture of one of our Saint Ouen flavum's. This is the second time it is blooming and the flower is much larger than the first time it bloomed. This Saint Ouen is pure yellow in color.

Phrag. Saint Ouen flavum 'Gold Cup' (= Hanne popow flavum x besseae flavum 'Taiyo' AM/AOS):







As a comparison I put it next to a 2n besseae flavum:






And if you are curious here is a picture of one of the parents (Phrag. besseae flavum 'Taiyo' AM/AOS this is a tetraploid):






It is interesting that Phrag. Saint Ouen 'Gold Cup' was larger than either parent. This is a clear case of 'Hybrid Vigor'. The plant seems a lot stronger, and more vigorous that it's besseae parent as well. Also, I think that the Hybrid is an improvement over it's "wild" relative, especially if you compare it to the 2n besseae.

Robert


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't really see much schlimii in it at all... Nice though.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 13, 2006)

That comparison shot is mindblowing.


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh! You're killing me!!! 

Robert....has OL had any issues with these being more prone to stalled or blasted spikes? I received one in bud a year ago, and the spike stalled and bud rotted. That plant this year initiated another spike, and the sheath never left the crown. Aborted. I received another in spike this fall and it aborted the same way as the first (the base of the bud turning brown and the bud eventually rotting). The first plant I repotted when I received it but with the second plant I left it alone so as not to disturb the spike. At first I thought this might be shipping stress, but the fact that the first plant's second blooming also stalled and aborted makes me wonder a little about the cross and whether it is just sensitive? Obviously some people (you and Lien and others) are not having this trouble so maybe I am just jinxed? It is one of the plants I MOST want to see bloom for me, of course! Grrr.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 13, 2006)

Heather,

I am sorry to hear that. We don't seem to have that problem here at OL with our Saint Ouen's, so I don't know what to say, have you seen this happen in other Phrag's, or just the Saint Ouen's that you got from us?

Robert


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

My dalessandroi from an ebay vendor did the same thing this year; aborted upon in-spike shipping last year, and never left the crown of the plant this year. How frustrating, huh?

Otherwise, I've had no problems. 

It's strange though. I have other besseaes and their hybrids spiking now with no issues. Of course, I am not meaning to complain, your plants are always beautiful(!!), but the fact that it has happened more than once with the same flavum cross has made me wonder about it's sensitivity. I am glad you are not having the same problem!


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, perhaps it may be more sensitive to either dry conditions or shipping stress or other factors... who knows. Hopefully next time they spike they should bloom normally. Let me know if it does the same thing next time they spike.

Robert


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, perhaps it may be more sensitive to either dry conditions or shipping stress or other factors... who knows. Hopefully next time they spike they should bloom normally. Let me know if it does the same thing next time they spike.
> 
> Robert



Will do! I sure hope they bloom normally the next time, it is one of my favorite new hybrids!


----------



## lienluu (Nov 13, 2006)

I got a bunch of these in spike...and none of them have aborted their spikes...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2006)

They are all stunning.


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

lienluu said:


> I got a bunch of these in spike...and none of them have aborted their spikes...



Yes, but you are the master!


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 13, 2006)

Very beautiful flowers!

thanks


----------

